
Browning Fever: A story of fandom, literary societies, and impenetrable verse - lermontov
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/browning-fever
======
richardhod
As a side note, many in Britain have heard of this Victorian man of letters
because of two excellent films (1951, 1994) of Terence Rattigan's 1948 play
The Browning Version, where one of his works serves as a McGuffin.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Browning_Version](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Browning_Version)

~~~
branweb
Ah hadn't heard of these. Will check them out.

As to the article: good reading. I was always mildly curious why literary
societies should grow around Robert Browning of all people. It's bewildering:
America gripped by Browning fever? A children’s performance of Browning’s Pied
Piper of Hamelin drawing more people than a baseball game...in TEXAS?! Truly
the past is a foreign country.

